# Earl - Any news on an update?



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Considering 10A3 seems to have made the R15 worse for many people, any idea when the next update (that will hopefully fix the existing problems instead of creating new ones) will be coming?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes, I have an idea... but don't have an exact date.

All I can say is, you shouldn't have to wait "much" longer... and that this next release maybe the last time I have to have a seperate thread for SL issues...


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Hopefully you meant "shouldn't". Too much typing yesterday???


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

MikeW said:


> Hopefully you meant "shouldn't". Too much typing yesterday???


Thanks for the correction...
yes... way too much typing yesterday.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, I have an idea... but don't have an exact date.
> 
> All I can say is, you shouldn't have to wait "much" longer... and that this next release maybe the last time I have to have a seperate thread for SL issues...


Does that mean they will have addressed the 50/100 limits too in this next update? Or do we have to wait for that? I just got to 40 SL one one of my R15's with all the new programs coming.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

The SL limit is the main thing thats stopping me from dropping my DirecTiVos and replacing them with R-15's. I am up to 88 SP's on my R-10.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Bobman said:


> The SL limit is the main thing thats stopping me from dropping my DirecTiVos and replacing them with R-15's. I am up to 88 SP's on my R-10.


I'm curious, as always. Are you leaving in SP even after the shows go into hiatus? I'm not questioning the practice, just wondering if that's why people have that many SP's. I have some that I do that for but many I just take out and reset the next season. Maybe that's why I have not had as many problems on the R15, just thoughts.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I just a call.... (my contact saw this thread)...

I should have some more "exact" information later today, or early tomorrow.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> I'm curious, as always. Are you leaving in SP even after the shows go into hiatus? I'm not questioning the practice, just wondering if that's why people have that many SP's. I have some that I do that for but many I just take out and reset the next season. Maybe that's why I have not had as many problems on the R15, just thoughts.


Yeah, I leave the SL in all year. I'll take one out if the show gets canceled. There is no reason to remove them and add them back. This way if I forget that there are coming back on or they run a special, I don't have to worry about missing it. I don't like babysitting my DVR or paying attention to the lineups to know when my show will come back on. This is one of the reasons I hope they allow you to edit the SL's when there isn't a show upcoming and also hope they fix the barrier of 50/100 soon.

If this next update fixes SL's, 50/100 cap, and editing SL that don't have an upcoming showing, I'll be a pretty happy camper and will be happy that we get to move on to improvements


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I just a call.... (my contact saw this thread)...
> 
> I should have some more "exact" information later today, or early tomorrow.


I'd sure love to move mine back out to the living room. There are a lot of things I miss being able to do while I "watch/listen" to the news or commercials like check the TDL and searches. I also would love to have it out there for the NCAA Tourney. Anyone heard anything about a "Mix" for the games?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I was hoping to get the green light to release the details and "time frame" for the next update, but seeing that it is 11pm CST... I don't think I am getting that green light tonight.

But, I will hopefully get it tomorrow... or something happens that allows me to give you all the details, before getting the green light.

Be warned though... it is not "earthshattering", but it should go a long way in helping the R15's rep.

The little birdie also told me, that the following release should put some smiles of a lot of faces out there..... (just a teaser)


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The little birdie also told me, that the following release should put some smiles of a lot of faces out there..... (just a teaser)


Well if they can get the dual buffering (and not losing the buffer when going to MyVOD) then that would be a great thing.

Of course the S/L's are a first priority though.


----------



## Nosey (Mar 12, 2006)

I sure hope they fix the recording's, I checked my box to make sure that NCIS and The Unit, then went to my dad's for dinner, got home and guess what, only 1 of the two recorded..


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The little birdie also told me, that the following release should put some smiles of a lot of faces out there..... (just a teaser)


While I'm sure you either don't know, or at least can't say, what might put smiles on faces, can you give us any idea of how far out that subsequent release might be? Are we talking weeks or months?

Carl


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

Nosey said:


> NCIS and The Unit, then went to my dad's for dinner, got home and guess what, only 1 of the two recorded..


I think it was a local broadcaster thing, but last night's NCIS wasn't on in CT (WFSB). There was some St. Jude's fundraiser special thing. If anybody has last night's NCIS on VHS or DVD, send me an email.

Tom


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

im guessing the thing that will put a lot of smiles on ppls faces is a 30sec skip... personally, i couldn't give a rats a$$ about that feature, but it would be nice if they added it so everyone would quit complaining about it.

anything moving forward would be great at this point... i really haven't seen much improvement to this point.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

carl6 said:


> While I'm sure you either don't know, or at least can't say, what might put smiles on faces, can you give us any idea of how far out that subsequent release might be? Are we talking weeks or months?
> 
> Carl


It would be more accurate to be in weeks, then months.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

the-sloth said:


> im guessing the thing that will put a lot of smiles on ppls faces is a 30sec skip... personally, i couldn't give a rats a$$ about that feature, but it would be nice if they added it so everyone would quit complaining about it.
> 
> anything moving forward would be great at this point... i really haven't seen much improvement to this point.


Yea, just get the overcorrection with FF/RW to work better (and no dropouts with pause). I've never been that concerned with the 30sec skip either...


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

morgantown said:


> Yea, just get the overcorrection with FF/RW to work better (and no dropouts with pause). I've never been that concerned with the 30sec skip either...


I'm on the same page as you. If you FF/RW to where you want correctly I wouldn't have much use for it (besides the "what did he say"). I only started using the 30 sec skips on my UTV when the FF started sticking (one of the only major issues with the UTV not to be fixed).


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

ISWIZ said:


> if that's why people have that many SP's.


I hardly ever watch anything live. I have SL's for every show that I might ever want to watch, even the news.

I do keep empty seasonal SL's and they account for probably 10-15 of mine. I am also a BIG animal person and have about 10 SP's from Animal Planet. Also 5-8 SP's from MTV/MTV2.

I also have about 10-15 SL's (Peoples Court, Judge Judy, Cooking with Sandra Lee, Iron Chef, Xena, etc...) that I consider throw aways and set the KAM to only 1. I dont really care if I watch them or not but they are there if the mood strikes.


----------

